# Bildbearbeitung in Loretta Lux' Stil?



## Casidi (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte für mein Studium Fotos im Stil der Kunstfotografin Loretta Lux bearbeiten. Bin allerdings etwas ratlos wie ich den Effekt hinbekommen könnte.
Meine erste Idee war  einfach alle bestandteile des Bildes einzeln zu bearbeiten/Kanten wie beim freistellen stehen zu lassen und anschließend alles wieder auf eine Ebene zu bringen.
Könnte es so funktionieren bzw. hat jemand noch andere Ideen?


Beispiel 1

Beispiel 2


----------



## RoteKatze (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

hast du vielleicht größere Beispiele? Ich sehe nur das die Bilder irgendwie komisch aussehen aber einen Tipp kann ich dir so nicht geben, dafür sind sie dann vielleicht etwas sehr klein.


----------



## Leola13 (10. Juni 2010)

Hai,

sehr blasse (warme ?) Farben / Farbtöne, etwas entsättigt, geringer Kontrast.
Hat ein bisschen was aus den sechzigern.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## chmee (10. Juni 2010)

*(1)* Das Ausgangsbild muß stimmen! Es wird bewusst Licht gesetzt. Es wäre ein Trugschluss, zu denken, man könnte jedem Bild diesen Look aufimpfen.
*(2)* Damit sie so klassisch (neudeutsch retro) aussehen, lohnt es sich, die typischen Bearbeitungen anzuschauen. zB Cross-Entwicklung, Bleach-Bypass oder 2/3Strip Technicolor.
*(3)* typisch für die Bilder ist auch, dass es kaum Tiefen gibt (also wenig Schwarz und satte Dunkeltöne), als ob man in dem Tonwertdiagramm auf Mittelgrau komprimiert hat.

Links:
2Strip - http://www.widescreenmuseum.com/oldcolor/technicolor2.htm
2/3Strip in PS - http://www.digitalartform.com/archives/2009/03/technicolor_2-s.html
Retrolook - http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2008/10/14/30-beautiful-vintageretro-photoshop-tutorials/

Anonsten auch mal in der FotoFAQ schauen.

mfg chmee

p.s.: Danke für Loretta Lux, mir gefällt der Stil wirklich gut. Bildaufbau und Tönung. Jedenfalls einen zweiten und dritten Blick wert.


----------



## Casidi (10. Juni 2010)

Vielen Dank soweit schonmal für die Hilfe! Die Links sind auch wirklich hilfreich.
Das ich für die Bearbeitung ein Foto entsprechend aufnehmen muss, dachte ich mir schon. Da sie ja so schon gut ausgeleuchtet sind etc.


Hier nochmal größere Bilder:

Beispiel 1

Beispiel 2


----------



## Leola13 (10. Juni 2010)

Hai,



chmee hat gesagt.:


> *(1)* Das Ausgangsbild muß stimmen! Es wird bewusst Licht gesetzt. Es wäre ein Trugschluss, zu denken, man könnte jedem Bild diesen Look aufimpfen.



Ein Satz der eigentlich für fast jede Frage nach einem Stil, einer Machart eines Fotos passt. 

@Casidi
Zu deinen "grossen" Bilder :

zusätzlich zu den o.g. Bedingungen fällt mir auf, dass die Augen (unnatürlich) groß sind, die Köpfe irgendwie nicht zu Kinder passen, die Proportionen nicht i.O. sind

Ciao Stefan


----------



## chmee (10. Juni 2010)

@leola13: Ja, aber man kann es nicht oft genug sagen.
Es gibt ja immer noch diese Mähr vom "Fix it in the Post"

mfg chmee


----------



## Marschal (10. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich mich mal leicht offtopic zu dem Stil äußern darf, so finde ich, die Bilde haben alle etwas leicht verstörendes
Vorallem die Kinder auf den Bildern, denen fehlt echt noch das Messer in der Hand und dan haben die schon etwas HIER von
Vor Allem der mit der Tromel der sieht sehr gefährlich aus finde ich Alle Bilder sehen irgendwie so aus, als wären die Kinder reingeschnitten. Wahrscheinlich liegt das aber dadran, wie schon erwähnt, dass Schatten und allgemein Schwarz kaum vorhanden ist.

MfG Marschal


----------



## Casidi (10. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube die verstörende Wirkung und der Eindruck "Etwas stimmt nicht" sind von der Künstlerin beabsichtigt.
Gerade diese unscheibaren Veränderungen finde ich interessant. "Schöne" oder "hübsche" Bilder kann ja fast jeder machen.


----------

